# TheMoreTime - 2 Days forecast Forex with A.I.



## jmbonni (3 July 2020)

Hello, TheMoreTime is coming back the new forecasts.
2 market days ahead!
EUR/USD
GBP/USD
AUD/USD
NZD/USD
USD/CAD
USD/CHF
USD/JPY
and
DJIA (1 day forecast)


----------



## frugal.rock (3 July 2020)

jmbonni said:


> and
> DJIA (1 day forecast)



MIA


----------



## Skate (3 July 2020)

frugal.rock said:


> DJIA - Missing In Action







Skate.


----------



## jmbonni (3 July 2020)

Hello
Next forecasts this *weekend* for monday and tuesday (forex).


----------



## jmbonni (5 July 2020)

Forex forecasts for Monday and Tuesday 6 and 7 of july, (UTC time)



View attachment 105600


----------



## jmbonni (5 July 2020)




----------

